

Pen and Paper Coding - danso
https://www.penpapercoding.com/

======
danso
I saw this advertised on the nyc subreddit...I'm posting it here not as an
advertisement about the class, but about the method of teaching that it
espouses (which it goes into pretty good detail about). I'm an experienced
programmer and I'll doodle pseudocode when my eyes get tired from staring at
the screen...but I can't help but think that such an exercise would be super
abstract for a non-programmer.

I do agree with the OP that technical syntax snafus can greatly hinder a
novice programming class...on the other hand, using an interactive shell or
running scripts from the text editor allows for immediate feedback, to the
point where show-stopping errors like misplaced semi-colons can quickly be
debugged.

I am interested in how well students brought up in this pen-and-paper coding
can quickly transfer their conceptual knowledge to writing code on the
computer...anyone have much experience with this in a classroom?

